# Rust-colored spot on Phrag. Besseae leaf



## Ernesto (Apr 21, 2020)

Today I noticed this rust-colored spot on one of my Phrag. besseae’s leaves.


Two weeks ago I noticed smaller spots around the base of the plant, which I suspected to be some sort of rot due to being potted up too high with sphagnum moss. I took the moss out and put dragon’s blood on the biggest spot and a few other areas. I also ended up have a leaf entirely yellow and removed it.



Seen here are more spots.

Any ideas on what this could be, and what I can do to fix it? Listed below are my culture conditions:

Humidity: 50-75%
Temperature: 68-76 degrees Fahrenheit
Watering: weekly, with Dyna-Gro balanced fertilizer 1/2-3/4 strength
Airflow: indirect air current from a small personal fan

Thanks!

-Ernie


----------



## troy (Apr 21, 2020)

It would be better to have a 20 degree temp change from night to day, 60° night 80° day maximum, too much over 80 during the day for weeks or longer without a good night temp drop, you will have a rot problem


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2020)

the leaf spot looks like trauma. Watch it closely. If it grow - cut it out.


----------

